# Cape Horn 18 bay and 22 bay ???



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

anyone ever run one of these models ?

would you share your thoughts about them ? 
ride? livewells? storage? 



anyone know what year they quit building these models ?


I'm getting the itch


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I haven't run either of those, but had the opportunity to run the new 23' Cape Bay with a 300 on it. Nice Ride!!!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

we have a Cape Horn 22 and to be honest with you I have never riden on a bay boat that rides any better. There is one live well thats probably 25 gallons in the rear center and plenty of storage.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> we have a Cape Horn 22 and to be honest with you I have never riden on a bay boat that rides any better. There is one live well thats probably 25 gallons in the rear center and plenty of storage.


 
have you ever run it offshore ?

how did it ride in the Gulf ?

What HP ? Yamaha?

does it have good dry storage ?

do you have a trolling motor rigged on it ?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nat said:


> have you ever run it offshore ?
> 
> how did it ride in the Gulf ?
> *Rides good. put the trim tabs down a little bit and roll on if its choppy.*
> ...


*We have not put a trolling motor on it yet.. But if we decide to keep this boat then we will put one on it.*


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

I believe they quit making those two models in 2004. They're not impossible to find, but they are few and far between. Most people that have them, hang on to them if that tells you something.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I owned an 18 ft. bay from August 2003 to Jan. 2011. I absolutely loved the boat. I used it from Escambia river to 10 miles off shore. I had a Zuke 140 four stroke and top end speed was 40 knts. They're built like tanks and when I sold the boat you could not find one stress crack in the gelcoat. They are simply rigged boats but they still have everything that you need.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

i've had the chance to ride in both. my good buddy has owned the 18 with a yamaha 115 fourstroke and it was awsome. Even mounted a 175 saltwater series for a tournament and it performed AWSOME. Now he owned the HORNET(yellow with t-top) maybe you've seen it around town. It has a 300HPDI and is an absolute bullet. But one of the fastest 75 plus, stable platforms you've ever rode in!!!!!!!!! and the 18 handles great in a decent offshore chop also.:thumbsup: hope this helps


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a 2001 22 foot CH bay. It is the best riding bay boat I've ever been on. If you find a 22 for a good price buy it, you will be happy.
I believe the live well is 30 gal, 80 gal. fuel tank, it is actually 21'6''x 8'6''
and has a stepped hull (mine has a tunnel hull, but I don't think they all do)
There isn't much dry storage...but there is plenty of storage.
Mine has a yamaha 150 2 sroke. When I repower I will get a a 200 minimum. It is rated for a 150 hp -300 hp.

They sold the mold to the Krispy Kreme guy (McAleer?)so they could get some capital to build the mold for one of their larger cc offshore models


----------

